# MA State Police Sgt accused of coke theft/domestic violence



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

Cop coke trial `to be a bloodbath'
By Tom Farmer
Monday, May 2, 2005 - Updated: 11:06 AM EST

The trial of a state police sergeant accused of stealing cocaine and abusing his wife is looming as a bare-knuckle brawl centering on testimony involving kinky sex, witness credibility and police incompetence. 

Sgt. Timothy White, 42, who is accused of stealing as much as 27 pounds of cocaine while assigned to the state police Narcotics Inspection Unit and threatening to kill his wife, Maura, with his service pistol during a January 2003 domestic dispute, goes on trial this week in Dedham Superior Court. 



``It's going to be a bloodbath,'' said White's attorney, Robert A. George of Boston. ``I can tell you the prosecution's case is based on the word of three liars whose only concern is saving themselves. Our defense will be that Sgt. White was the victim of not only these three perjurers, but also the way the state police mismanaged the Narcotics Inspection Unit before and after this occurred.'' 

White is accused of stealing the drugshe was supposed to incinerate and then using and selling them with Robert Crisafulli, 49, of Hyde Park. George said there is no evidence that White stole the drugs because of sloppy oversight and recordkeeping of the NIU. 

Crisafulli, Maura White, and Nancy White, a friend of the accused trooper's wife who is not related, are expected to be the key witnesses against Timothy White, George said. 

The defense attorney said yesterday that he will show that all three witnesses were involved in the use or sale of drugs and that Maura and Nancy White were given immunity from prosecution in exchange for their testimony while Crisafulli will serve a three-to-five-year sentence as part of a plea bargain. 

Timothy White faces a mandatory-minimum 15-year sentence for cocaine trafficking, although sources said the sides have talked about a plea agreement. 

Prosecutors have also filed a pretrial motion to allow evidence that the Whites engaged in group sex and other kinky activities as part of the alleged domestic abuse. 

Beth Stone, a spokeswoman for Attorney General Tom Reilly, whose office is prosecuting the case, declined comment yesterday. ``On the eve of trial we will not be discussing our legal strategy in the press,'' she said. 








Sgt. Timothy White is accused of stealing as much as 27 pounds of cocaine. (Herald File Photo)


----------

